

Delicious Junkies Unite. - pythondude

I was wondering if we can exchange delicious ids here.(mine is bstk2000) It will help in finding out what other stuff we are all interested in besides startups. It was discussed here recently that this community could not be launched in that direction even after startup news became hacker news. Perhaps delicious can give the final push. 
======
raju
Hmm... Interesting... Well to start, here is mine raju.gandhi

Though between delicious, tumblr and firefox bookmark syncing, my bookmarks
are flung far and between.

I think one interesting experiment out of this would be to see the tag cloud
that gets generated out of all the bookmarks that ycombinator hackers
bookmark... assuming we get a good sample space

